# Cookware



## Vera Fritz (Nov 13, 2006)

I only have about $250.00 to spend on a set of cookware for my daughter.
What set and or brand should I get. This will be her first set of pots.


----------



## TexanFrench (Nov 13, 2006)

There are lots of threads on cookware--but here's my suggestion:

Why not let your daughter pick what she wants/needs from your cookware, and then use the money to get new things for yourself? 

This is what I did with my daughter when she moved away. She enjoyed the feeling of cooking on things she remembered from her childhood--she still calls home and puts me on speakerphone while she cooks. 

And I had fun searching through Amazon (they have great prices, and often give free shipping) to pick out new things for my kitchen!


----------



## Gretchen (Nov 13, 2006)

Take a look at the sets at Sam's and Costco. They are "knockoffs" of AllClad and Calphalon and are EXCELLENT buys and excellent pans. 
Amazon is also a very good place to shop for pans. Shipping is usually free. 
Right now on overstock.com there is a very nice set of KitchenAid pans for $150 and $1 shipping. These come in bright colors that are fun. I have a piece of it and the quality is excellent.

The pans I had when our kids were growing up were not worth an attic sale. And kids nowadays REALLY like the higher tech cookware that is available. The pottery and other cookware is another story--the stuff memories are made of for sure.


----------



## GB (Nov 13, 2006)

Does your daughter enjoy cooking or is it something she just does every once in a while when not getting takeout?

If she does not care to cook all that much then you can buy something like T-Fal. They are inexpensive, but will get the job done.


----------

